# Mazzer Major vs. Mazzer Kony? Any experiences?



## holgr (Aug 17, 2017)

Hello,

I would be very interested in a direct comparison of the Mazzer Major and Kony by means of coffee taste?

Has anyone ever made a direct comparison of the two grinders?

holgr


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

holgr said:


> Hello,
> 
> I would be very interested in a direct comparison of the Mazzer Major and Kony by means of coffee taste?
> 
> ...


Are you not bothered about retention? I'm sure there are folks on here that have used both and can give you an answer.









Though the new Niche grinder should alleviate the retention problem when it finally surfaces next year.


----------



## holgr (Aug 17, 2017)

Rhys said:


> Are you not bothered about retention? I'm sure there are folks on here that have used both and can give you an answer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi,

no, retention actually is not a problem to me.

I'm a fan of mazzer grinders and figured out a difference in taste between the Super Jolly and Major. I would be very interested if there's also such e difference with the Kony or Robur.

holgr


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I really like the kony such a great grind consistency and super reliable. Both those Mazzers will do a great job, the difference will be in your preference of roastbprvels. In my experience the kony is superb at medium plus roasts. There a quite a few who have tune the major and kony side by side @Orangertange and @Thecatlinux should be able to chip in


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Yep, I use them both side my side, and pretty much as chap says,

Kony

+more complex on dark roasts, better consistency,less dialling in, very quick grinding

- can't really do light roasts, shead loads of retention

Major

+ not much retention,much beter at light to medium roasts, and will do dark,

- not as consitant, need adjusting more often, and quite a bit noisier

both really require a weight in the hopper, to keep things consistent for home use

Hope that helps

ps if I win the xmas raffle will do you a good price on both


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

Orangertange said:


> Yep, I use them both side my side, and pretty much as chap says,
> 
> Kony
> 
> ...


Curious..if second raffle prize was a niche? same offer?


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Kony is an amazing grinder , slow rpm and the grind consistency you would expect from a well built conical grinder , think of it as a small robur , which not so long ago used to be the barista's weapon of choice .

Its retention is not to be overlooked so if you are only using small amounts of expensive coffee beware .

The kony is a very easy grinder to get amazing results in the cup and if it wasn't for the retention and my little demand for coffee it would still be sitting on the bench .

From my experience you can achieve results with the lighter roasts but the difference is noticeable between conical burrs and large flats , the best way I can describe it is the sharpness disappears. You would only notice this if you were to compare it to a Big flat burred grinder , if you didn't know you wouldn't be bothered as the results in the cup would still stand up as a good coffee.

The major , big flat burrs .... what more to say , often an overlooked grinder because of its stable mates the Super jolly and mini , trust me this is nothing like its siblings , more than capable, built like a tank and reasonably cheap compared to other big burred grinders , find its sweet spot and you will be rewarded , doesn't drift much , try find the E version or a modded one as the doser and sweeper methods will soon drive you mad.

Single dosing isn't really achievable because of popcorning but you can run with a small hopper of beans.

conclusion

Kony if I bought beans in bulk and made more cups a day

Major if I didn't

R


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

no idea about the Kony as ive not had one but I was really surprised by the instant improvement in the range of and depth of flavours that using the Major has given me over the jolly, - don't get me wrong the jolly is a fantastic grinder its just that what people say about burr size does matter. Is it in my head, no ive been able to compare side by side and the major wins every time, if you spend a lot of money on something you often make a mental investment in it, but the major SH was v cheap for me and I was prepared to bust the myth about burr size, but for me it rings true.


----------

